# Chinese takeaway



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

We ordered a Chinese takeaway from a local place (I won't name them) just been to pick it up and as I was driving home, I heard the bags rustling and moving!!WTF??!!! I thought what the hell is that. Has something got in the bag, I thought I could see a little pair of eyes peering out at me. I was driving so I leaned forward, picked up the bag, put it on the passenger seat and there it was again, more rustling and little eyes looking out behind the prawn crackers, I thought its got to be a rat or a mouse or something, so I carefully pulled the bag down ...
And there it was ...

... A Peeking Duck!!!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gregyther (Mar 16, 2019)

LOL! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh dear, I'm ashamed at how much I liked that one.


----------

